# Smoking turkey at low temp



## ronmar (Nov 28, 2019)

Considering smoking a 13 lb turkey today using a recipe that includes smoking at 180* for 3 hours then cranking up to 350 * until internal temp of 165*. Is this consider a safe process?


----------



## jcam222 (Nov 28, 2019)

I’m not qualifies to comment on the safety aspect, is this on a pellet smoker to maximize smoke?


----------



## ronmar (Nov 28, 2019)

jcam222 said:


> I’m not qualifies to comment on the safety aspect, is this on a pellet smoker to maximize smoke?


Yes it’s on a Traeger.  I’m a newby and had planned on following recipe found online.  The 3 hours at 180* bothers me somewhat.  As far as maximizing smoke, yes I do wish to have smoke flavor but not over smoked either.


----------



## texomakid (Nov 28, 2019)

I bet that will work fine. What I've read it's about how long it takes to get the bird to 140 deg. I've got one in the Yoder right now. It's a 12 lbs bird on a rotisserie rocking at 325 with Lumberjack apple blend pellets. I plan to run it there for 3 hours then crank it up to 400 to finish it off. I did one last week like this and it was perfect.
Let us know how it turns out?


----------



## zwiller (Nov 28, 2019)

I would just smoke at 350F.  Hot smoked turkey should just have a hint of smoke.  Easy to give it too much.  That said, my turkey is cured and then smoked at 180F for about 18-24hrs depending on size.  Way too rich for dinner tho.


----------



## ronmar (Nov 28, 2019)

I think I’ll change directions and go with the higher temps suggested. Hoping for a finished bird that will have some smoky flavor, skin that is somewhat crispy and safe to eat.   Thanks for the replies.


----------



## fivetricks (Nov 28, 2019)

140°/4 hours is the guideline mentioned above.


----------



## SmokinAl (Nov 29, 2019)

It always scares me with chicken or turkey to smoke it at any heat below 225.
Maybe for an hour or so, but then crank it up & get it above 140 in 4 hours. 
I do mine at 270-280 the whole time.
So how did the turkey turn out & how did you cook it?
Al


----------

